# ENT Conduit - used as a sleeve, sort of



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I often point out the definition of_ 'raceway'_ in art 100 as validation of a sleeve

My rationale is , if it does _not _meet the definitional requirements, it is _not_ a raceway

Others here may be of a different and/or enlightened opinion systems

~CS~


----------



## mike1061 (Nov 16, 2012)

That looks more like cat 5 or some kind of low voltage wiring.
Thanks
Mike


----------



## shocksystems (Apr 25, 2009)

mike1061 said:


> That looks more like cat 5 or some kind of low voltage wiring.
> Thanks
> Mike


I agree that it is low voltage cabling. I am asking if there is an exception in the code that allows this wiring method for low voltage cabling, I have not found it but suspect that it must exist given how common this is. 

Cheers! 

Jim


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

You can do that with Romex and LV wire. The ent is just a sleave, not a raceway. We have to do that for WH and disposals here, but use carflex instead.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

shocksystems said:


> I frequently see ENT conduit runs where the ENT is not terminated in a box or fitting, frequently stopping a few inches from a low voltage box where the low voltage cables emerge (like the picture below I found on the internet).
> 
> Is there an NEC code article that permits this? It seems like using a conduit to sleeve romex but I thought that was prohibited except for short runs requried for physical protection.
> 
> ...


Whoever did that install should be shot


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Clearly there wasn't enough knockouts in the top for that many connectors!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Assuming that's cabling that would otherwise be permitted to be run outside of the raceway, that's what's called "sleeving for protection". (in this case, to be honest, it's sleeving for pulling after finish convenience.) The NEC actually talks about this in a table note in Table 9, note 2, I believe. Bottom line, it's not a raceway if it's not continuous from point to point, and therefore raceway rules don't apply. The NEC is a permissive document. If it doesn't say you can't, then you can.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Whoever did that install should be shot


You guys must have beautiful wiring hidden in your walls over there. 

Out here everything looks like crap... it's about getting it done quick and cheap and making money and having it still work at occupancy.


----------

